# Glow Plugs



## Jerry White (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a 2004 Mahindra 3510. I am scared to death to change my glow plugs for fear of twisting them off in the head. Any suggestions about how to go about this to mitigate any problems. I have used starter fluid a few times but do not want to continue this for obvious reasons. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you determined that the glow are done, or is it the relay that activates them? You can hook a wire to a glow plug, and tap the other end to the battery (What it, the wire can get real hot in a hurry) to see if the glow plug indicator kicks on, or they actually work by trying to start it after a few of them taps.


----------

